# Please help me....



## Ayo (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi

I have a beautiful sweet pigeon who lives in my apartment with me in Manhattan. He can fly and is normal except he is too tame to release. I think he must have been raised by someone and then released onto the New York streets (where I found him one night being harrased by dogs) but he can't survive (he's not afraid of anything...cars...dogs...cats, etc.). He is the undisputed head of our household and bosses the dogs and cats (2 of each) around.

I have developed allergies that are becoming severe. My doctor has informed me I must get rid of him immediately! Please help if you are anywhere near New York and provide Walter Pigeon with a home!!! 

Ayo


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hi Ayo,

My husband has asthma. Luckily he hasn't shown any breathing problems with having pigeons in the house.

Check your private e-mail.

Julie


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

this guy sounds too cool, if you are in need of finding a home i would be happy to take the little bugger under my wing i have two coops in my yard out in mastic beach and i work in lagaurdia airport, if you havent found someone you can email me at [email protected]


----------

